# No one cares about you at all



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

Legit
I used to cope and say "muh family care"
Then you hear stories like a guys wife cheating with her brother in law - this isn't rare at all

Look at what happens when someone in a family wins the loterry

"muh your family care" nah they truly don't give a damn abt you

This guy got sued by his aunt cuz he won the lottery



Look at what happens with so many parents - they also don't care abt you - it's a tough pillow to swallow but here

Many fathers abandon their kids, millions of women abort their kids.

If she cared about the kid would she abort? Nah

There is no such thing as "unconditional love" between humans

0

All cope

Go to your parents there is something that will make them crack

If they are religious tell them you are an athiest or you converted to another religion

A lot of parents disown their kids for leaving their religion

Your pet loves you because you give it food and shelter lol

Your wife "loves" you 1 minute, next min you guys divorce and she's is sucking another guy off

After learning this I don't know how an atheist can cope

This is why religion makes sense

Inb4 "cope muh parents love me"

Tell them you want surgery they will call you gay 

Tell them about the Blackpill and that's its there fault that you found this website because they let you have a shitty environment in the womb, they let you mouth breathe, they didn't treat you right so you aren't NT, they gave you shit food so you are. Obese or malnourished and got bullied because of that making you an outcast - dovetailling into you coping as a kid with porn, junk food and games so now ur brain is fried they will still somehow blame you 

A good example of parental neglect is Richard ramirez,

Also Jeremy meeks was a murderer and used to beat him up and his mom was a crack whore 

Meeks is an extreme outlier, if he didn't get famous he would be a mess

This is truly a mind boggling discovery 

Never in the history of mankind has this been discused "muh family cares destroyed"


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Feb 2, 2021)

read every word 
legit thread
mog or be mogged


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

Toth's thot said:


> read every word
> legit thread
> mog or be mogged


I added some more 
Legit don't tell anyone abt ur ascension (unless ur parents are chill af like some but they are giga rare) 

Some parents even pay for their kids surgeries those are so damn rare 

Fuark


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 2, 2021)

cope tbh


----------



## .👽. (Feb 2, 2021)

Mine care. Cope more fegget


----------



## loksr (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Legit
> I used to cope and say "muh family care"
> Then you hear stories like a guys wife cheating with her brother in law - this isn't rare at all
> 
> ...



Nobody cares about you if you’re ugly
Everybody loves you if you’re gl
/thread


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> Nobody cares about you if you’re ugly
> Everybody loves you if you’re gl
> /thread


Cope

Jeremy meeks used to get beat by his dad


----------



## Deleted member 10516 (Feb 2, 2021)

Greedy fat cunt lol. Like what is her old ass gonna do anyway


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Mine care. Cope more fegget


Cope

They love u their ur dna 

If they hate u they legit themself


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

ColdLightskin said:


> Greedy fat cunt lol. Like what is her old ass gonna do anyway


Muh family care 

For money they'd drop you in a second


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 2, 2021)

absolute cope I told my mom I'm atheist while she prays 2 hours a day. I told her about all my surgery plans, I told her I curse you for bringing me to this world ad she should've never married when she's below 5feet. I've said every possible thing I could imagine to her but she still loves me and only allowed me to get surgery coz it'll make me happy. Me being happy is all she wants to see, she has never called me ugly even after all that she instead thinks it's unnecessary and I look fine. I agree for other people, no one cares about you but not mom she does care as for dad yeah he doesn't care aswell


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Mine care. Cope more fegget


That's why ur ugly af and found this forum anyways 
Brootal


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

sloopnoob said:


> absolute cope I told my mom I'm atheist while she prays 2 hours a day. I told her about all my surgery plans, I told her I curse you for bringing me to this world ad she should've never married when she's below 5feet. I've said every possible thing I could imagine to her but she still loves me and only allowed me to get surgery coz it'll make me happy. Me being happy is all she wants to see, she has never called me ugly even after all that she instead thinks it's unnecessary and I look fine. I agree for other people, no one cares about you but not mom she does care as for dad yeah he doesn't care aswell


Ur mom isn't religious 
. "prays 2 hours a day" who tf prays that long lol?.. 

What religion is this?.. Defo isn't Islam 

If I tell my parents Im getting surgery it's over for me

I wonder how salludon parents reacted


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 2, 2021)

everything in life is conditional


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 2, 2021)

streege said:


> cope tbh


This is some high tier cope from crabs in a bucket.


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Ur mom isn't religious


stfu faggot u dirty little maggot


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

sloopnoob said:


> absolute cope I told my mom I'm atheist while she prays 2 hours a day. I told her about all my surgery plans, I told her I curse you for bringing me to this world ad she should've never married when she's below 5feet. I've said every possible thing I could imagine to her but she still loves me and only allowed me to get surgery coz it'll make me happy. Me being happy is all she wants to see, she has never called me ugly even after all that she instead thinks it's unnecessary and I look fine. I agree for other people, no one cares about you but not mom she does care as for dad yeah he doesn't care aswell


Okay perhaps ur mom cares 

Mine cares abt me too 

I think only mom's care tbh 

Dad's don't give a shit you were just a drop of his cum


----------



## Bewusst (Feb 2, 2021)

Sorry to hear you have an awful family


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 2, 2021)

sloopnoob said:


> absolute cope I told my mom I'm atheist while she prays 2 hours a day. I told her about all my surgery plans, I told her I curse you for bringing me to this world ad she should've never married when she's below 5feet. I've said every possible thing I could imagine to her but she still loves me and only allowed me to get surgery coz it'll make me happy. Me being happy is all she wants to see, she has never called me ugly even after all that she instead thinks it's unnecessary and I look fine. I agree for other people, no one cares about you but not mom she does care as for dad yeah he doesn't care aswell


can't relate


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Okay perhaps ur mom cares
> 
> Mine cares abt me too
> 
> ...


I do absolutely agree now.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

sloopnoob said:


> stfu faggot u dirty little maggot


Stfu 
If ur atheist ur going to hell lol 
Every religion believes that 

She isn't Muslim clearly 

2 hrs a day? Bruh 


So she prays for hours but her son is giga retarded and is atheist


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

sloopnoob said:


> I do absolutely agree now.


I agree ur mom cares 
Dad's and siblings don't give a shit 
Ur mom is hindu I'm. Guessing they pray a lot to their 30000000 gods


----------



## Deleted member 4797 (Feb 2, 2021)

My family love me unconditionally.

Some men appreciate me and I appreciate them back, but that is conditional of course.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Feb 2, 2021)

Good thread and true


----------



## Deleted member 7823 (Feb 2, 2021)

My parents will def disown me after they found out that I'm non religious 

Then i will be all alone

I treat my life like a train. People come and go. Their company is nice but obviously no one stays forever. I'm only the passenger who is actually going to stay in there.

I think it's easier this way. You only live for yourself until it gets too tiring and then you can game over without upsetting anyone.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

streege said:


> cope tbh


Cope

Tell ur mom ur getting rhino - I dare u. Do it
Why not? You talk abt surgeries don't you?
You know she will flop out

Tell her ur leaving Islam

She will got nuts (ik Islam is thr truth but still)
So if u aren't getting surgery then its mental masturbation and you wasted a shit ton of time here rotting and doing morhps


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

looksmaxxing7 said:


> My parents will def disown me after they found out that I'm non religious
> 
> Then i will be all alone
> 
> ...


I told you 

You will die alone no one dies with you and you stay in your own grave 

Your mom won't go in with you


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Tell ur mom ur getting rhino - I dare u. Do it
> Why not? You talk abt surgeries don't you?
> You know she will flop out


i did, and she is willing to pay it for me if i suceed in life. 
but now i don't want to get it.
for lots of reasons.



Chadelite said:


> She will got nuts (ik Islam is thr truth but still)


why would i do that?


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

20Nobragger01 said:


> Good thread and true


Legit 
Ur in ur own grave 

I will never even talk abt blackpill or surgery


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

streege said:


> i did, and she is willing to pay it for me if i suceed in life.
> but now i don't want to get it.
> for lots of reasons.
> 
> ...


Bruh 
Ur mom is Muslim and says she will pay for ur rhino? 

Does she know its haram? 

LOL 

She is letting you do haram you do realise she is getting sin for that?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Bruh
> Ur mom is Muslim and says she will pay for ur rhino?
> 
> Does she know its haram?
> ...


ye she knows; it's not that forbidden btw it's a case by case situation, and lots of women nowadays get it anyway so ?


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

streege said:


> why would i do that?


I know she will go mad if you say that ur atheist now 
That proves there is no unconditional love


----------



## Deleted member 7823 (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> I told you
> 
> You will die alone no one dies with you and you stay in your own grave
> 
> Your mom won't go in with you


I know

Relationships are transactional. If you don't benefit people they don't want you around, simple as. This is why ugly people suffer in the first place bc we bring down other people's social status so they dont wanna be seen with us.

No such thing as unconditional love or free lunch in this world. You pay for every bite you take one way or another.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

streege said:


> ye she knows; it's not that forbidden btw it's a case by case situation, and lots of women nowadays get it anyway so ?


Dude tell me where is thr case by case situation? 

I want a rhino tbh but I want to mma max also


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> I know she will go mad if you say that ur atheist now
> That proves there is no unconditional love


faith>parents and family tho to me so it's normal


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Dude tell me where is thr case by case situation?
> 
> I want a rhino tbh but I want to mma max also


if you got fucked by rubber band or if you got told a lot you have a bad nose such as it impacted objectively your life, or that it really obviously very bigger than average/uglier and do damage your face.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

streege said:


> faith>parents and family tho to me so it's normal


OK but if u say ur transgender but still Muslim? 
If u say ur gay but still Muslim? 
How will they respond? 
Ur still Muslim so you will go to heaven eventually 
They will disown u


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

streege said:


> if you got fucked by rubber band or if you got told a lot you have a bad nose such as it impacted objectively your life, or that it really obviously very bigger than average/uglier and do damage your face.


But ur nose isnt that bad

My nose makes me feel bad 

My chin also 

Both are cosmetic but tbh genioplasty is a necessity


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

@streege i have a asymmetrical cheekbones can I fix that? 

One side is bad because I slept on it


----------



## Deleted member 7823 (Feb 2, 2021)

Jfl at the muslim people in this thread. The blackpill beliefs in the first place contradict and go against Islam. The moment you chose to accept the blackpill you did something haram by accepting a worldview other than islam.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> OK but if u say ur transgender but still Muslim?
> If u say ur gay but still Muslim?
> How will they respond?
> Ur still Muslim so you will go to heaven eventually
> They will disown u


idk tbh i prefer not to think of that. bc i don't know how i would react to my own progeny


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 2, 2021)

looksmaxxing7 said:


> Jfl at the muslim people in this thread. The blackpill beliefs in the first place contradict and go against Islam. The moment you chose to accept the blackpill you did something haram by accepting a worldview other than islam.


it's not that easy as you claim it is, i've discussed about this a lot on a rational perspective tbh can just give you the threads tired to say the same things.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

looksmaxxing7 said:


> Jfl at the muslim people in this thread. The blackpill beliefs in the first place contradict and go against Islam. The moment you chose to accept the blackpill you did something haram by accepting a worldview other than islam.


Cope
Islam has some blackpill

There is a story of a gigachad Muslim who got kicked out thr major city madinah for being too good looking

This was 1400 years ago btw


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> @streege i have a asymmetrical cheekbones can I fix that?
> 
> One side is bad because I slept on it


unironically bonesmash or chew on the side you want, but it's 100/100 not noticeable imo


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Legit
> Ur in ur own grave
> 
> I will never even talk abt blackpill or surgery


I vented and tried to blackpill my parents sometimes, all pointless. Just spewing bluepill bullshit as if they believe it. People don’t really care they just conform to the popular beliefs even if they mean well


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

streege said:


> unironically bonesmash or chew on the side you want, but it's 100/100 not noticeable imo


It is 
One side is squashed thr other is ramirez tier


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

20Nobragger01 said:


> I vented and tried to blackpill my parents sometimes, all pointless. Just spewing bluepill bullshit as if they believe it. People don’t really care they just conform to the popular beliefs even if they mean well


Yeah 
If they cared truly 
Theyd fund ur surgery and help you plan it if they can afford it


----------



## Deleted member 7823 (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Cope
> Islam has some blackpill
> 
> There is a story of a gigachad Muslim who got kicked out thr major city madinah for being too good looking
> ...


In islam god has created everyone perfectly then there's also the idea of predestination where you will get what you are destined for. So if you're subhuman and die a virgin then Allah destined that for you. I'm pretty sure that's one of the core beliefs.


----------



## loksr (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Cope
> 
> Jeremy meeks used to get beat by his dad


Dads don’t count, they become insecure if you mog them significantly

but shitty people existing doesn’t disprove the fact that everybody loves gl people you bluepilled cuck
Just cause murderers exist doesn’t mean every person is a murderer, low iq logic


----------



## quakociaptockh (Feb 2, 2021)

Brütal.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Feb 2, 2021)

tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 2, 2021)

sloopnoob said:


> absolute cope I told my mom I'm atheist while she prays 2 hours a day. I told her about all my surgery plans, I told her I curse you for bringing me to this world ad she should've never married when she's below 5feet. I've said every possible thing I could imagine to her but she still loves me and only allowed me to get surgery coz it'll make me happy. Me being happy is all she wants to see, she has never called me ugly even after all that she instead thinks it's unnecessary and I look fine. I agree for other people, no one cares about you but not mom she does care as for dad yeah he doesn't care aswell


sorry bro but you're a terrible son if you speak like this to your own mother


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 2, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> sorry bro but you're a terrible son if you speak like this to your own mother


I am a terrible son yes, cause I have literally 0 reason to keep living or thank anyone for bringing me in to this world so I can't be the ideal son every mom would want. I've only said that stuff when I'm very close to roping it's not like I lashout everyday or something


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 2, 2021)

sloopnoob said:


> I am a terrible son yes, cause I have literally 0 reason to keep living or thank anyone for bringing me in to this world so I can't be the ideal son every mom would want. I've only said that stuff when I'm very close to roping it's not like I lashout everyday or something


----------



## sloopnoob (Feb 2, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> View attachment 961675


idk bro I really am sorry for her, for having a son like me. I am trying my best to deliver on her expectations, trying so hard that I am already done consulting for modified lefort 3 and just saving rn to get it in a couple of months


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Feb 2, 2021)

sloopnoob said:


> idk bro I really am sorry for her, for having a son like me. I am trying my best to deliver on her expectations, trying so hard that I am already done consulting for modified lefort 3 and just saving rn to get it in a couple of months


you have time to make it up to her bro, and it can't be understated how badly looks can fuck up someones mental health.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

Bewusst said:


> Sorry to hear you have an awful family


They aren't awful
Just because your family are a bunch of eurocucks with no morals doesn't mean mine are awful


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

looksmaxxing7 said:


> In islam god has created everyone perfectly then there's also the idea of predestination where you will get what you are destined for. So if you're subhuman and die a virgin then Allah destined that for you. I'm pretty sure that's one of the core beliefs.


Yeah that's true 

But life is a test for us all


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Feb 2, 2021)

My .me friends care about me, they have my heart and have helped me so much 🥰🥰


----------



## Bewusst (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> They aren't awful
> Just because your family are a bunch of eurocucks with no morals doesn't mean mine are awful


Fair enough. Why writing this essay then?


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

Yuyevon said:


> My .me friends care about me, they have my heart and have helped me so much 🥰🥰


Tbh I want everyone to ascend but I want to also


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

Bewusst said:


> Fair enough. Why writing this essay then?


Man it's because people bluepilled me when I was young "muh. Only ur family care"
On ur mom does ur dad legit spent a few mins to cum and then you are born

No effort at all

Siblings don't give a shit


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Man it's because people bluepilled me when I was young "muh. Only ur family care"
> On ur mom does ur dad legit spent a few mins to cum and then you are born
> 
> No effort at all
> ...


Im worried about you man you seem so negative since your return...


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

Yuyevon said:


> Im worried about you man you seem so negative since your return...


No bro
I'm not negative
It's just that Ik if I get rhino my family will flip out and kick me out forever
Disown me and cal me gay for caring abt my life


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> No bro
> I'm not negative
> It's just that Ik if I get rhino my family will flip out and kick me out forever


Arent you muslim? I thought muslims believed surgery is wrong since you were created in the image of god


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

Yuyevon said:


> Arent you muslim? I thought muslims believed surgery is wrong since you were created in the image of god


We don't believe we are created in God's image
I'm 
But my rhino will boost me 0.5psl and 1psl from side


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

I also want genioplasty

It's not even just surgery


If I use red light therapy and they ask me why if I tell them "it's to have better skin"

They will call me gay

When I look on thr mirror to examine my face and I general mire myself that's gay too

Imagine If I got a dick extender 

I'm literally done

But I'm gonna low inhibmax and buy one idgaf I will get it next year now dick isn't important


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> We don't believe we are created in God's image
> I'm
> But my rhino will boost me 0.5psl and 1psl from side


I hope it goes well for you man it seems like you are in a tough situation


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

Yuyevon said:


> I hope it goes well for you man it seems like you are in a tough situation


Thanks bro
Sweden will probably let me on as an asylum seaker tbh just refugee max

And I get a swedisg Stacy it's part of thr package


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Thanks bro
> Sweden will probably let me on as an asylum seaker tbh just refugee max
> 
> And I get a swedisg Stacy it's part of thr package


I dont live there but i hope you do well

you are still young you have your entire life ahead of you.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

Yuyevon said:


> I dont live there but i hope you do well
> 
> you are still young you have your entire life ahead of you.


Yh thanks where do you live? 
I'm a UK cel

I haven't finished school yet but tbh this world is gone to shit, did u get surgery with eppley? How did u pay for it

I want to travel 

I hope you do well too


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Yh thanks where do you live?
> I'm a UK cel
> 
> I haven't finished school yet but tbh this world is gone to shit, did u get surgery with eppley? How did u pay for it
> ...


No i didnt get any surgery at all it was just a joke

uk is good, you should do fine.


----------



## Tyronecell (Feb 2, 2021)

Yuyevon said:


> My .me friends care about me, they have my heart and have helped me so much 🥰🥰


Me too, in 2 years of .me here, I've know more truly friends, than "friends" irl


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Legit
> I used to cope and say "muh family care"
> Then you hear stories like a guys wife cheating with her brother in law - this isn't rare at all
> 
> ...



My family cares for me. You must be black to think this way.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> This guy got sued by his aunt cuz he won the lottery



lmao.


----------



## AutismMaxing (Feb 2, 2021)

Based. I wished their was a black pill class in 5th grade. Some basic facts of life that should be taught to all children.

1. No one loves you, everything is transactional
2. Women are only are attracted to men who MOG them significantly
3. God is not real
4. 90% of everything you read, see, or hear is a lie to steal your hard earned money


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 2, 2021)

AutismMaxing said:


> Based. I wished their was a black pill class in 5th grade. Some basic facts of life that should be taught to all children.
> 
> 1. No one loves you, everything is transactional
> 2. Women are only only are attracted to men who MOG them significantly
> ...


This I agree with 
Why are you an atheistcel

Agnostic I understand tbh but atheist? 
Bruh


----------



## AutismMaxing (Feb 2, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> This I agree with
> Why are you an atheistcel
> 
> Agnostic I understand tbh but atheist?
> Bruh


There have been many studies on prayer, where churches are given names to pray for, for those with cancer. Then the survival rates for those who died are compared with a group of subjects who were not prayed for. The churches are not told they are part of study, but the prayer does not increase the survival rates.

This means that either a god that answers prayers with anything other than the statistical distributions found in nature does not exist, or that god purposely tries to hide his existence when people go looking for it. Either prayer doesn't work, or god will hide his existence when people look for it with anything other than "their imaginations" in state devoid of reason. Neither of these possibilities describes the god described in the Koran or the Bible.

I have noticed that even in the "information age" most information available is false. Most news stories, many Wikipedia articles, and many main stream scientific beliefs are all false when you dig deep enough into them. The reasons they are false, are because of political biases, human biases, and profit motive infecting and taking over science.

When you dig into the "self help" and "new age" stuff things don't look much better, with most ideas and things falling apart very quickly upon close examination.

If we can't get things right in the information age, I do not believe it is likely that the older belief systems are correct either, for the most part. Belief systems that are believed by many people always optimize and evolve towards bull shit based based on human emotions.

If you up Nick Bostrom's Simulation argument (too detailed for me to post here) I believe it highly likely that we are in a simulation, dream, or some other type of simulated reality that we don't have the language or understanding to describe. And not just this but that reality has infinite layers of simulations/dreams/bubble realities.

I accept the possibility that there might be a single conscious entity controlling the events of this reality, or multiple entities, but I wouldn't call them "god" because I think it infinitely unlikely that this is the only "reality" throughout all the sets of dimensions. A god controlling infinite realities is not an intelligent entity because intelligence is a time based optimization processed towards optimizing specific algorithmic fitness functions; therefore could not be called "god". (Studying Ai clarifies what intelligence is). Also because of fractals of simulations, "god" if it existed, would be subject to a greater "god" or "gods" and so on, making it not god.

Also I refuse to call anything god that creates a world with this much suffering. Most animals and most humans throughout time have died horrible deaths and have not been able to reproduce. The world is full of suffering, insect suffering being the greatest amount as measured by bio-mass. The idea that only humans have souls, and therefore only humans can suffer is the type of human centric delusion I would expect the delusion spawning nature of human collectives to produce.


----------



## aspieSavage (Feb 2, 2021)

Op is abused dog


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 2, 2021)

sloopnoob said:


> idk bro I really am sorry for her, for having a son like me. I am trying my best to deliver on her expectations, trying so hard that I am already done consulting for modified lefort 3 and just saving rn to get it in a couple of months


 Brutally relatable


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Feb 3, 2021)

Family is the only thing that matters. But only if you're Ethnic since whites throw their kids out


----------



## Incelking (Feb 4, 2021)

High IQ as fuck 

This is the golden pill and everything Else is cope


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 4, 2021)

Incelking said:


> High IQ as fuck
> 
> This is the golden pill and everything Else is cope


Allah cares abt me tbh

my mum does too

the rest of your family is meh 

ur sister and brother get married have a spouse they love more and have kids they love more than you

so siblings are cope too


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 4, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Legit don't tell anyone abt ur ascension (unless ur parents are chill af like some but they are giga rare)


u be mirin my parents then jfl.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 4, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> u be mirin my parents then jfl.


indeed im mirin


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 4, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Cope
> 
> Jeremy meeks used to get beat by his dad


he couldnt handle the mog


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 4, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> he couldnt handle the mog


his brother is 6'3 jeremy is 5'11


----------



## Incelking (Feb 4, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Allah cares abt me tbh
> 
> my mum does too
> 
> ...



I regret saying this is high IQ thread.

Allah only Cared about muhammads sexual life to be honest. Allah cant even see You as a son by spiritual adoption so How the fuck could Allah loves You?


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 4, 2021)

Incelking said:


> I regret saying this is high IQ thread.
> 
> Allah only Cared about muhammads sexual life to be honest. Allah cant even see You as a son by spiritual adoption so How the fuck could Allah loves You?


Allah loves me 

thats why was born muslim


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 4, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> his brother is 6'3 jeremy is 5'11


his bro mogs, have you seen him? his name is emory. idek how tf i remember his name, probably because he mogged ngl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 4, 2021)

Incelking said:


> I regret saying this is high IQ thread.
> 
> Allah only Cared about muhammads sexual life to be honest. Allah cant even see You as a son by spiritual adoption so How the fuck could Allah loves You?


wtf is this garbage post


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 4, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> his bro mogs, have you seen him? his name is emory. idek how tf i remember his name, probably because he mogged ngl


yeah


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 4, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Some parents even pay for their kids surgeries those are so damn rare


Based parentgang checking in


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 4, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> Based parentgang checking in


how much are they paying?
who wanted to pay for your surgeries or did both of them want to pay?

mirin'


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 4, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> Based parentgang checking in


yes my friend. 

we basically look like opposites of each other though jfl, isn't that funny


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 4, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> yes my friend.
> 
> we basically look like opposites of each other though jfl, isn't that funny


how much will ur ascension cost bhai


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 4, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> how much are they paying?
> who wanted to pay for your surgeries or did both of them want to pay?
> 
> mirin'


Both, idk what i wanna get, my lower third height is eh but rest of my lower third is good so i really dont wanna go through the whole BSSO procedure for like .1PSL you feel me?

Prolly Undereye + zygo implants and either buccal fat removal or cheek lipo.


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 4, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> how much will ur ascension cost bhai


my parents will pay for rhinoplasty.

i have to get trimax ccw and io implant myself though. (overall it adds up to 20-25k overall).

and personally i think that is a pretty fair deal.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 4, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> yes my friend.
> 
> we basically look like opposites of each other though jfl, isn't that funny


How come the opposite son?


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 4, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> How come the opposite son?


you look NA and i am hispanic

you have sfs and i have downgrowth (neither of ours are severe obviously)

u have better jaw, i have better eye shape

tbh u mog me overall just fix ur undereyes and lower third height and ur set son. im just like 4.5psl jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 4, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> you look NA and i am hispanic
> 
> you have sfs and i have downgrowth (neither of ours are severe obviously)
> 
> ...


tbh ill prolly focus on underyes and zygos, look at timothee chalamet he looks good and has abysmal lower third height but gets haloed by amazing zygos tbh.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 4, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> you look NA and i am hispanic
> 
> you have sfs and i have downgrowth (neither of ours are severe obviously)
> 
> ...


what psl will ur surgery take you too


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 4, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> tbh ill prolly focus on underyes and zygos, look at timothee chalamet he looks good and has abysmal lower third height but gets haloed by amazing zygos tbh.


feminine men are pushed by the elite, so that boys and young men especially copy them as if that will get them girls

why do you think so many guys are clean shaven? its not a good thing

@Kingkellz brough this up when talking about tiktok

lower third is giga important


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 4, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> what psl will ur surgery take you too


who knows tbh.

realistically 1psl if everything goes fine.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 4, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> who knows tbh.
> 
> realistically 1psl if everything goes fine.


thats a lot tbh


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 4, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> thats a lot tbh


yeah i think expecting more is dependent on luck and base more than everything else. also ppl want to be male models which is retarded

im just looking at the average results for each of these procedures, nothing ridiculously botched or good.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 4, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> yeah i think expecting more is dependent on luck and base more than everything else.
> 
> im just looking at the average results for each of these procedures, nothing ridiculously botched or good.


are u gymcelling

thats a big boost


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 4, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> feminine men are pushed by the elite, so that boys and young men especially copy them as if that will get them girls
> 
> why do you think so many guys are clean shaven? its not a good thing
> 
> ...


Yeah i get what you mean but like i said my jaw is decent except for height, from morphs i saw it'd give like .3 PSL at most and idk if thats wortk like 14k with braces + time in braces and recovery.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 4, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> Yeah i get what you mean but like i said my jaw is decent except for height, from morphs i saw it'd give like .3 PSL at most and idk if thats wortk like 14k with braces + time in braces and recovery.


bruh 0.3 psl is not worth 15k at all

voice surgery + gymcelling + eyebrow and beard transplant + dick extender + hair transplant will boost you a lot more than 0.3 psl and is a lot cheaper than 15k at least in europe


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 4, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> are u gymcelling
> 
> thats a big boost


ye of course. idk why people shouldn't.



Papabakvet said:


> Yeah i get what you mean but like i said my jaw is decent except for height, from morphs i saw it'd give like .3 PSL at most and idk if thats wortk like 14k with braces + time in braces and recovery.


see the thing is ur jaw has pretty good structure which makes up for the height. is it worth 14k?

probably not but its still ur choice.


----------



## damnit (Feb 4, 2021)

Just because they are bluepilled and don't know how environment affects growth doesn't mean they don't love you . Parents can sabotage you unknowingly , but that doesn't mean they don't care about you of course .

Pretty sure most parents will welcome their children if they suddenly became homeless (If they are not estranged to the extreme).


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 4, 2021)

damnit said:


> Just because the are bluepilled and don't know how environment affects growth doesn't mean they don't love you . Parents can sabotage you unknowingly , but that doesn't mean they don't care about you of course .
> 
> Pretty sure most parents will welcome their children if they suddenly became homeless (If they are not estranged to the extreme).


of course

i love them they love me

sometimes they dont understand anything im saying (blackpill e.g) i can never bring it up with them i just can't


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 4, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> ye of course. idk why people shouldn't.
> 
> 
> see the thing is ur jaw has pretty good structure which makes up for the height. is it worth 14k?
> ...


Yeah thats true. Besidse i always have my cope of nichemaxxing, the amount of boneless guys that have qt alt,hippie or goths girlfriends shocks me tbh


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 4, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> Yeah thats true. Besidse i always have my cope of nichemaxxing, the amount of boneless guys that have qt alt,hippie or goths girlfriends shocks me tbh


nichemax is cope for me tbh but each to their own

jfl @ not getting respect from men just for existing


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 4, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> thats a lot tbh



well ye. i also need to fix my mouth width. tighter lower eyelids would be nice as well.

(ill delete this btw later)


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 4, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> well ye. i also need to fix my mouth width. tighter lower eyelids would be nice as well.
> 
> (ill delete this btw later)


damn ur eyebrows are piercing very nice

make em thicker


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 4, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> damn ur eyebrows are piercing very nice
> 
> make em thicker


tbh i might try minox soon and propose it to my derma, so yes. definitely also doing mouth widening and eyelash curler soon.

i hope that also put into perspective the surgery i wanted to do lol.


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Feb 4, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Legit
> I used to cope and say "muh family care"
> Then you hear stories like a guys wife cheating with her brother in law - this isn't rare at all
> 
> ...



tbh most families suck ass

The only people who actually care about me on a genuine level in this world is my Mom, Dad, and Cousin

No one else unless if I have a meaningful LT relationship with my wife in the future and my children will probably never care about me as much either

It kinda is liberating tho because you can stop giving a shit about what people think


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 4, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> damn ur eyebrows are piercing very nice
> 
> make em thicker


all in all though its about good base tbh.

however i do consider going from ugly to average an ascension


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 4, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> all in all though its about good base tbh.
> 
> however i do consider going from ugly to average an ascension


 bro ur not ugly

who told u that jfl u have been deluded by people on this site - "if you aren't gigachad then ur ugly" is the motto here

ur above average minimum 5.5/10


----------



## oatmeal (Feb 4, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> bro ur not ugly
> 
> who told u that jfl u have been deluded by people on this site - "if you aren't gigachad then ur ugly" is the motto here
> 
> ur above average minimum 5.5/10


jfl i didn't say i was ugly. i said i was 4.5psl.

im saying that some think they are going to go from ugly to model tier. which hasn't happened unless u were fat, acneic, or were just really, really lucky.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 4, 2021)

oatmeal said:


> jfl i didn't say i was ugly. i said i was 4.5psl.
> 
> im saying that some think they are going to go from ugly to model tier. which hasn't happened unless u were fat, acneic, or were just really, really lucky.


yeah ur 100% right

the average person cant be a model no matter the surgery

facepuller in theory could do that since it moves all the bones but its mental masturbation

but if things like ipd if they are screwed ur pretty screwed


----------



## Lolcel (Feb 4, 2021)

True
I wish somebody cared....


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 4, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Legit
> I used to cope and say "muh family care"
> Then you hear stories like a guys wife cheating with her brother in law - this isn't rare at all
> 
> ...



>just use extreme exemple theory 
Ok faggot


----------



## SpanishSlayer (Feb 5, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Legit
> I used to cope and say "muh family care"
> Then you hear stories like a guys wife cheating with her brother in law - this isn't rare at all
> 
> ...



Fucking brutal


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 6, 2021)

Allah cares about me


----------



## Deleted member 761 (Feb 8, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> This I agree with
> Why are you an atheistcel
> 
> Agnostic I understand tbh but atheist?
> Bruh


I dont know if god exist but if he do I'm sure he doesn't care about us


----------



## randomuser2407 (Feb 8, 2021)

If your parents truly didn't care, they would have kicked you out at 18, and they would have abused you throughout your childhood.

The truth is that in most families, your parents do love you, but it's not enough when you become an adult.

Since as humans, it is our biological imperative to focus on survival and reproduction, those 2 things are what our biology defines as the meaning of life.

So, even if we are loved by our family, when we become adults, we still need to work hard to be able to provide for ourselves by getting a good job (survival) and we still need to be able to attract the opposite sex (reproduction). Whether having kids or not is essential is highly debatable, but our need for sex can't be avoided.

Even though it is not a need linked to our survival, it is still very important because it gives us true purpose.

Modern technologies may seem like a viable alternative but they are just a means to cope by those who are unable to achieve reproduction or for those who are too lazy to put in the work to do it. Some think that a good career or our hobbies can define our life but those are also just copes meant to bury our head in the sand and avoid the real problem.

It's not that family members don't love each other but it's not as powerful as romantic love and it won't satiate our needs for reproduction.


----------



## GarixTheChad (Feb 8, 2021)

Toth's thot said:


> mog or be mogged


this quote should be everywhere.Its literally everything that matters in life


----------



## R@m@ (Feb 12, 2021)

Chadelite said:


> Cope
> 
> Jeremy meeks used to get beat by his dad


Though environments create tough people


----------



## quakociaptockh (Feb 12, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> If your parents truly didn't care, they would have kicked you out at 18, and they would have abused you throughout your childhood.
> 
> The truth is that in most families, your parents do love you, but it's not enough when you become an adult.



Mine were like that.



copingvolcel said:


> Since as humans, it is our biological imperative to focus on survival and reproduction, those 2 things are what our biology defines as the meaning of life.



They made 3 more brothers of mine and 2 of them have children already, so the survival of the "don't care" genes of my parents is asurred already. I am the victim of r-strategy.


----------



## _Alessandr97ACC_ (Feb 14, 2021)

I don't even understand how that's bad. You shouldn't be happy because people love you or hate you, you should be happy because you have the money and the health/intelligence etc. to achieve what you want and do what you want.

Parents are the only people who genuinely care about you if you're lucky. Friends are just people you can have fun with, nothing more, nothing less, expecting something more from a stranger is just stupid and you can't blame '' friends '' for not caring about you.

The sooner you understand how the world works, the sooner you realise how to live life. 

I don't find anything sad about this at all because I have never been desperate for affection.


----------

